# iPhone Not Syncing



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

So when I plug my iPhone in now, iPhoto opens up and shows the pictures i've taken on my phone, but iTunes does nothing in terms of syncing. Can someone help me out?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Update iTunes?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the latest version, i also tried closing iPhoto while plugging in the iphone, deleting the photos I took from the phone and rebooting and such but to no avail.

This is starting to make me nervous here, help!!!

edit: checked system profiler and it does read my iphone, so it really is just itunes that doesn't.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I've read some had the same issue in Vista post update to 7.4. Uninstalling iTunes and reinstalling it seems to have fixed the issue for them. Maybe you can try re-installing iTunes if no one else has a better idea. 

Apple - Support - Discussions - iPhone not syncing with iTunes 7.4 in ...


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I tried reinstalling over my current installation but ill try uninstalling after. Can you actually do a FULL uninstall of itunes?? Ill give it a try when i get home.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I would try creating a different User Account first and then seeing if iTunes still doesn't recognize your iPhone. If it doesn't...locate these folders and files and drag them to the trash (make sure you back up your music first):

/Applications/ iTunes
/Library/iTunes
~/Music/iTunes
~/Library/Caches/com.apple.helpui/iTunes & Music Store Help
~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.iTunes.plist

Empty the trash to remove all of these files. That should take care all of iTunes and then just reinstall.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

when i do that and install it still says "upgrade" not "install", am i not deleting everything?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

either way i tried it but still didn't work, ahhh!


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

if anyone has used this method to unlock youtube

After the unlocked from iphone.unlock.no....youtube? - Hackint0sh

please let me know if you have the original three files that you have to download new copies of, i think this might be the problem!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

nutsngum said:


> if anyone has used this method to unlock youtube
> 
> After the unlocked from iphone.unlock.no....youtube? - Hackint0sh
> 
> please let me know if you have the original three files that you have to download new copies of, i think this might be the problem!


I just followed the instructions in that thread and it worked perfectly using the three files they linked to. Thanks for posting that, I have been searching for the hack for a few days now!


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

haha no problem!

i solved my problem the hard way, restore and reactivate - used independence 1.2.1


----------



## Rmitch76 (Apr 13, 2009)

what do you mean by restore and reactivate?

I am having same issue...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Rmitch76 said:


> what do you mean by restore and reactivate?
> 
> I am having same issue...


this thread is from 2007 when all iPhones (in Canada) were 1st gen unlocked ones on 1.xx firmware.


----------

